# Help with what to do with car



## Rutherella21* (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello

I'm hoping I can get some advice on what to do with my Spanish reg car. 

I live in Lisbon now. I could drive it a couple hours to a place across the border in Spain that purchases cars. I won't get the full value ofcourse, they have quoted me about €1000.
It's a Fiat Stilo 1.9, 5 doors 2003

To add to this there are a few things wrong with the car. The sunroof is broken, fuel and temp gauge don't work, and it is very noisy. Fuel injection issues perhaps? So this will devalue it further. Its have a couple bumps and dents too. Add to this travel and accommodation for getting it there, even more of a loss. I could get the issues fixed, but not sure if it will make that much of a difference in the end to how much I make or lose.

What are my options, is there anything else I could do?

Thanks
Ruth :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The car has only scrap/parts value in Portugal - €500 if you are very lucky so you have to sell it as you suggest is in Spain for €1000 or pay to get some of the repairs done and then put it on a 'sale or return' car stand in Spain. Either way you have to get it there and even with the repairs done you will be lucky to see €2000 after the stand take their cut.

If you keep it in Portugal without importing/matriculating it then you will be in trouble with a fine if stopped and it will just be impounded.


----------



## Rutherella21* (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you have the paperwork and it's all current and your Spanish is OK then you can try an online auction site explaining where the car is to be collected from. 

as in (though this link may be an engine not a complete vehicle) 


https://www.ebay.es/itm/BSA-M22-500...118012?hash=item1ca4a14a3c:g:g0sAAOSwpzJaTOw1


----------



## Rutherella21* (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks, but then I would still need to be in Spain to do the transfer as you have to pay a Gestor to do this.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Shirley you deal with a Gestor by email/phone/post/bank transfer, set it up before any sale then they deal with the official vehicle paperwork in Spain?


----------

